# New to looming



## terri0949

I am new to loom knitting, one question I do have is the size of the pegs, do all looms have the same size pegs?? I know I have a sock look that has very small pegs but the rest of the looms I see seem to be larger. What size loom would be used for smaller knitting??

Thanks


----------



## Buttons

terri0949 said:


> I am new to loom knitting, one question I do have is the size of the pegs, do all looms have the same size pegs?? I know I have a sock look that has very small pegs but the rest of the looms I see seem to be larger. What size loom would be used for smaller knitting??
> 
> Thanks


The kb loom is a smaller gauge. There are several kind of looms. The knifty knitter looms are larger and then the kb looms are smaller. Then you have the Cindwood looms the you have three choices of size. They are also different prices. I have the kk loom and I also bought a set from Hobby Lobby's with a coupon and got them for $9.26. I use them all the time but I also use my kb looms. I also knit and I can crochet. Happy looming.


----------



## cabingirl2006

terri0949 said:


> I am new to loom knitting, one question I do have is the size of the pegs, do all looms have the same size pegs?? I know I have a sock look that has very small pegs but the rest of the looms I see seem to be larger. What size loom would be used for smaller knitting??
> 
> Thanks


As to your question What size loom would be used for smaller knitting??
Depends on what your wanting to knit as to the size of the loom you would need
No not all knitting looms have the same size pegs
let's see if I can do a comparison for you 
the Knifty Knitters no longer are in production but the blue yellow green red the actual size of the pegs are the same what is different is the spacing of the pegs
The purple 48 peg loom has thinner peg and you can knit with one strand worsted weight yarn unlike the blue red green and yellow you have to use 2 strands or a chunky yarn
Pegs are measured from center of one peg to center of next peg

Knifty Knitter Small Round Loom blue plastic - 24 pegs LG gauge 5/8" 
Knifty Knitter Medium Round Loom red plastic - 31 pegs LG gauge 11/16" 
Knifty Knitter Large Round Loom green plastic - 36 pegs XLG gauge 3/4" 
Knifty Knitter Extra Large Round Loom yellow plastic - 41 pegs XLG gauge 13/16" 
Knifty Knitter Adult Hat Loom purple plastic - 48 pegs LG gauge5/8"

What really gives you your gauge is doing a swatch knit a swatch knit a 5" or 6" wide and long, then count the spi = stitches per inch
and then count the rpi = rows per inch
Measure your swatch! To make sure we are doing it right let's look at this photo.

The vertical line is the number of rows, the horizontal line is the number of sts. Stitches equates to the number of pegs.

Make sure you have the fabric facing the right direction when you measure. Also make sure 
you knit a big enough square to measure. A typical swatch is 5 or 6 wide and long. You
need 4 of un-interrupted fabric to measure properly. The edges will likely curl (depending on your stitch pattern) so it is best to measure in the middle of the fabric, and always swatch in the pattern of your project. If it is a garter stitch hat, swatch in garter stitch!

I personally prefer using a Kiss Loom as they are gauge adjustable other than the fixed gauge looms which can be seen here http://kiss-looms.com/
You can see patterns that were made on these looms under the pattern tab or under the individual looms there are some projects that were made with the specific loom as you can see there is many different things that can be done with one loom because they are versatile 
This is my number one go to loom http://kiss-looms.com/small-gauge-compact-slim-2-way-adjustable
This is an example of what I mean by gauge adjustable

Kiss looms can be found on Ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/groups/kiss-looms
Also on Facebook Kiss loom Knitting Club https://www.facebook.com/groups/kissloomknittingclub/


----------



## crafterwantabe

cabingirl2006 said:


> As to your question What size loom would be used for smaller knitting??
> Depends on what your wanting to knit as to the size of the loom you would need
> No not all knitting looms have the same size pegs
> let's see if I can do a comparison for you
> the Knifty Knitters no longer are in production but the blue yellow green red the actual size of the pegs are the same what is different is the spacing of the pegs
> The purple 48 peg loom has thinner peg and you can knit with one strand worsted weight yarn unlike the blue red green and yellow you have to use 2 strands or a chunky yarn
> Pegs are measured from center of one peg to center of next peg
> 
> Knifty Knitter Small Round Loom blue plastic - 24 pegs LG gauge 5/8"
> Knifty Knitter Medium Round Loom red plastic - 31 pegs LG gauge 11/16"
> Knifty Knitter Large Round Loom green plastic - 36 pegs XLG gauge 3/4"
> Knifty Knitter Extra Large Round Loom yellow plastic - 41 pegs XLG gauge 13/16"
> Knifty Knitter Adult Hat Loom purple plastic - 48 pegs LG gauge5/8"
> 
> What really gives you your gauge is doing a swatch knit a swatch knit a 5" or 6" wide and long, then count the spi = stitches per inch
> and then count the rpi = rows per inch
> Measure your swatch! To make sure we are doing it right let's look at this photo.
> 
> The vertical line is the number of rows, the horizontal line is the number of sts. Stitches equates to the number of pegs.
> 
> Make sure you have the fabric facing the right direction when you measure. Also make sure
> you knit a big enough square to measure. A typical swatch is 5 or 6 wide and long. You
> need 4 of un-interrupted fabric to measure properly. The edges will likely curl (depending on your stitch pattern) so it is best to measure in the middle of the fabric, and always swatch in the pattern of your project. If it is a garter stitch hat, swatch in garter stitch!
> 
> I personally prefer using a Kiss Loom as they are gauge adjustable other than the fixed gauge looms which can be seen here http://kiss-looms.com/
> You can see patterns that were made on these looms under the pattern tab or under the individual looms there are some projects that were made with the specific loom as you can see there is many different things that can be done with one loom because they are versatile
> This is my number one go to loom http://kiss-looms.com/small-gauge-compact-slim-2-way-adjustable
> This is an example of what I mean by gauge adjustable
> 
> Kiss looms can be found on Ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/groups/kiss-looms
> Also on Facebook Kiss loom Knitting Club https://www.facebook.com/groups/kissloomknittingclub/


Great infromation!!!! Thanks for sharing....


----------



## terri0949

Thanks for the info, I will be checking these sites out.


----------



## terri0949

So what is the difference between the Boye looms and the knifty knitter looms?


----------



## ClaudiaCano

Here is a great loom comparison from the group Loom Knitters at Ravelry

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/loom-knitters/pages/Loom-Comparison


----------



## cabingirl2006

ClaudiaCano said:


> Here is a great loom comparison from the group Loom Knitters at Ravelry
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/groups/loom-knitters/pages/Loom-Comparison


excellent link


----------



## kittykatzmom

Several on another website have purchased the Cindwood looms, but they are very expensive and can be made to your specifications. Me? I'll stick with what I can purchase at the store. Glad I finally found this section. With it not on the first page I forget to look for it.


----------



## Loomahat

Hi Terry, welcome to the family  

I would say that if you're new your best bet is to stop by Michael's, Hobby Lobby, Amazon or eBay and get a set of 4 round large gauge looms. They will serve you well. You can make just about anything you can think of with them. The set might set you back $15-$20 but the amount of FREE patterns will blow your mind. 

Knifty Knitter is still my favorite - but they don't make them anymore. The knock offs on eBay are just as good.

Avoid Boye! :thumbdown: 

I don't recommend small gauge looms for beginners - for A Lot of reasons.


----------



## cabingirl2006

Loomahat said:


> Hi Terry, welcome to the family
> 
> I would say that if you're new your best bet is to stop by Michael's, Hobby Lobby, Amazon or eBay and get a set of 4 round large gauge looms. They will serve you well. You can make just about anything you can think of with them. The set might set you back $15-$20 but the amount of FREE patterns will blow your mind.
> 
> Knifty Knitter is still my favorite - but they don't make them anymore. The knock offs on eBay are just as good.
> 
> Avoid Boye! :thumbdown:
> 
> I don't recommend small gauge looms for beginners - for A Lot of reasons.


The only downfall of these looms is you have to use 2 strands or skeins as one or use a bulky yarn or the stitches are too loose looking, the purple 48 adult hat loom you can use 1 strand worsted.

Another option is the knitting board all in one loom sold at Joanns this provides a nice stitch.

But for me I love my Kiss Looms little more expensive but one loom can do so much compared to multiple looms.

Kiss looms is having a VALENTINES SPECIAL 14% off 2-10-16 through 2-15-16 http://kiss-looms.com/shop/store


----------



## AgedLace

Very beautiful pieces you have created.


----------



## Loomahat

cabingirl2006 said:


> The only downfall of these looms is you have to use 2 strands or skeins as one or use a bulky yarn or the stitches are too loose looking, the purple 48 adult hat loom you can use 1 strand worsted.
> 
> Another option is the knitting board all in one loom sold at Joanns this provides a nice stitch.
> 
> But for me I love my Kiss Looms little more expensive but one loom can do so much compared to multiple looms.
> 
> Kiss looms is having a VALENTINES SPECIAL 14% off 2-10-16 through 2-15-16 http://kiss-looms.com/shop/store


I must say NO to that - below are pictures of hats made on Knifty knitters with 1 strand of worsted weight yarn ... The stitch is what usually forces you to use a chunky yarn or 2 strands - eWrap being the most loose of the 4 variations of the knit stitch ...


----------



## Loomahat

terri0949 said:


> So what is the difference between the Boye looms and the knifty knitter looms?


The head grabs your yarn and the pegs brake


----------

